# Slings and Carriers



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi! I have a Maya Wrap that I've been using since my son was born. He is now 24 lbs. and 11 months old and my back can't handle the Maya Wrap anymore. It digs into my shoulders and strains my back. I don't want to stop wearing him so I need to find a good one. I went to www.kangarookorner.com and they have a bunch but I don't know which one would be best. The OTSBH has padding so that may be better. They also have a fleece pouch that looks good. I don't have a lot of money so I can't get the Didymos although I'd love to. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## dandelion (Dec 21, 2001)

I have a SlingEzee from Parenting Concepts. It has padding and is much like the OTSBH. I used it with my son until he was over 30 lbs. and I use it just about daily with 14 month-old dd who's a bit over 20 lbs. It's very comfy (even on long, long walks and doesn't dig into my shoulder at all.


----------



## mommybritt (Nov 19, 2001)

I think a pouch is the best way to go with a toddler. I have a Maya pouch which is nice and cool for the summer and I just got a Kangaroo Korner adjustable fleece pouch for the winter.

Having said that, the padded ones are good, too - I have a Heart-to-Heart and still use it daily. It's basically the same as a Maya Wrap but with padding. Really, I'm all about having a sling wardrobe









I think I remember seeing that you are in the Ottawa area so my big advice for you is to buy Canadian!! It gets soooo expensive when you order from the States. My fleece pouch (32$US) ended up costing me 80$Cdn with the exchange, shipping and duties. A good pouch - but not worth it.

For Maya pouches, check out the Forever Family web site www.forever-family.com They are a Kingston store that does sell over the web.

For padded slings, go to www.heart2heart.on.ca Again, a Canadian company, excellent slings - very similar to the OTSBH.

Or, if memory serves and you are near Ottawa, check out Boomerang Kids on Bank St for gently used ones, my best friend just picked up a OTSBH for 20$.


----------



## Cindi (Nov 22, 2001)

I've been preparing to train parents and parents-to-be in sling wearing and have samples of all the major brands on the market, including a custom-made one by EnWrapture which is what I use (I have a 15.5 month old.) I can put you in touch with Sachi (EnWrapture) who makes the custom-made one, but that will be more expensive. Email me.

The pouches do not bring baby's chest close to your body without you holding him against you. I don't think that will be better than what you have now. OTSBH is comfy because of all the padding (feels like a pillow around you), and better for a toddler than a newborn because the newborn can get lost in all that padding, but the open-tail of the Maya Wrap is really great for adjusting the sides independently (and making it fit your form, which is least work for your back--baby closest to your center of gravity.) But padding for the shoulder is nice with a toddler. Sachi and her partner were actually the designers of the sling that was taken on by both NoJo and OTSBH, but all have evolved independently. Sachi now makes an open tail (like Maya Wrap) with padding that tapers off so it can fit through the rings for tightening close to the body, and also shoulder padding. Basically like OTSBH but not as much padding and an open tail. OTSBH has some independent adjustment of the sides, but it is limited. NoJo has none.

If you have other questions contact me. I hope this helps.

Cindi


----------



## kathie (Nov 19, 2001)

www.bambinoblue.com
i've used sooo many slings and for my one and a half year old this has been my FFFFFAvorite!!!! It has a unique buttoning system that gathers in any excess "pouch".
And really nice fabrics, too.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Thanks for your advice! I decided to go with the heart to heart sling, I ordered a goldenrod tie-dyed sling. I really look forward to getting it, just in time for my son's first birthday!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I'm glad you found one that will hopefully work for you! 

I just wanted to put in a plug for OTSBH. It really helps to have the right size. I finally ordered a small after struggling with a medium (which was still better than NoJo) and it made a huge difference! I just walked 3 miles to the store and back with my 20 pound baby and my shoulder is not even achy one bit, or my back. Most of her weight was on my hip. Dh pushed the stroller behind us in case I got tired but I never did!

Darshani


----------



## WeaverAnn (Dec 19, 2001)

When my son got too big for his sling I discovered the Cuddle Carrier which is basically a fanny pack on a shoulder strap. I love it!!!! He's now 3 1/2 and weighs around 35 lbs and I can still carry him for short distances (like into the grocery store or in the mall) without doing myself in. It also replaced my purse since all the basics fit in the fanny pack. I've had so many people stop my and ask about it and just be amazed it works! My son loves it and will ask to be "cuddle carried".

Just another option.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Hi can you give me a link to the cuddle carrier? Thanks!


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

USAmma,

I had the same experience with the OTSBH. I am 5'3" and 110lbs so I technically fall into the regular/medium catagory, but it made my back hurt. Luckily there is a girl in my BFing support group who sells them for LLL. She brings them for parents to try, so I tried the small and presto, it was soooo much better. I even carried my three year old (35lbs) off the plane, through the airport, to the baggage claim, collected our baggage and to the street in the sling. Mind you I was pushing a stroller full of baggage and carseats at the time. My six month old (at the time) had to ride in the umbrella stroller, I'm not that talented







. While we were in Las Vegas I carried the baby in the sling for roughly six to eight hours a day with very little discomfort. I was the only person we saw with a sling, and you would think that no one had ever seen one before judging from the looks that I got.

A question for those of you that use the Maya Pouch and the like -- how low do they ride if you are short? I am only 5'3" but I have long legs and am very short waisted (my hips and ribs are only a half an inch apart) and I'm afraid that the wrap would hang to my thighs.


----------



## Cindi (Nov 22, 2001)

Beth,
I am the same size as you--both height and weight, AND I'm short waisted too. I've tried the New Native pouches, all sizes...and even the xs hangs too low for my liking, (when turned to the back it hits my sacrum) but this is still unwashed and I will try washing and drying to see if that feels like a better fit. I really like my EnWrapture sling, custom made with my pick of fabric. If anyone would like this contact email me.

Cindi


----------



## WeaverAnn (Dec 19, 2001)

For anyone interested, the link for the CuddleKarrier is:

http://www.cuddlekarrier.com/

As I said, it works great for us!


----------



## Jish (Dec 12, 2001)

Cindi,

I almost got the New Native Baby carrier before I decided to go with the petite OTSBH, and now I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## kellyh (Jan 21, 2002)

Hi Everyone.
Just a quick question. I desperatley need a sling for Austin. He's 27 months and 30 lbs. He's been going thru this clingy thing , especially while I'm fixing dinner. He just constantly whants me to hold him. I want to but I only have 2 arms!!!
I "slung" him the whole first year and a half, but then he outgrew it, but I LOVED it!!! Can anyone please let me know where to get one?
Also, I don't think the backpack thing will work, cuz I'm alone with him alot of the time, and it might be to difficult to get in and out.
Thanks for your help








Kelly
Austin's mommy (11-23-99)


----------



## Geee (Dec 23, 2001)

Sorry, I don't know of a "toddler" sling.
However, I use the OTSBH still with my 30 lb.-15 mo DS!
I must say it is *challenging* for my body to do this, and I'm trying not to carry him as much, so I would also LOVE to hear about a toddler sling that somehow made it easier to hold a solid baby!
Deanna


----------



## Zoepie (Feb 9, 2002)

What about the baby trekker.
Read about it at www.babytrekker.com

It is supposed to work for toddlers up to 40 pounds. I bought one for my dd just resently for hiking and going out and stuff. It is really comfortable for me and for her. The sling just got too un comfortable for me. And it is really easy to put on and take off on my own even on my back.
Michelle


----------



## Mallory (Jan 2, 2002)

Mine ds is 2 1/2 and I still use my maya wrap he doesn't fit in a sling with padding very well, but we still use the wrap. I especially like to use it on my back- I never could with the nojo or over the shoulder.


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

My son is a very long, 22 lb boy. I love my Kangaroo Korner Adjustable Fleece Pouch!! ( www.kangarookorner.com)
It is so easy to put on and take off, my shoulders/neck/back never get sore!!!
I also would like to get a Hip Hammock or similar style carrier (such as a Hip Baby, Saras Ride, etc). I hear they are great for older/heavier kids.


----------



## T. Elena (Nov 23, 2001)

My baby is the same age/weight, and I have periodically wondered if a "hip carrier" would be a great product for me (kid sits much like she does in a sling, but a waist belt ensures your hips take at least half the weight). If you're interested, here's one brand: http://www.hiphammock.com/.

But if you already have a backpack, give it another shot. I set mine up on the floor, but the kiddo in it, and then sit down in front of it to slide the shoulder belts on.

My toddler won't always consent to a ride in the backpack -- he has to be in the mood -- but when he does, he gets a good view of the cooking activity yet cannot reach the hot stuff, knives, etc.


----------



## mamasiobhan (Feb 22, 2002)

i second the notion on the Hip Hammock (buy it at http://www.hiphammock.com/ or http://www.mamamoon.com/).

i've been using it since my daughter was 8 months (when she grew out of the New Native Baby Carrier, also avail. at mamamoon.com), and now she's 18 months. there's no kidding anyone that she's definitely heavy (23 lbs) but the hip hammock distributes the weight, and it's great to have her close to me... she can see everything i'm doing and i can kiss her all i want!


----------



## zac'smom (Nov 21, 2001)

Zac is 19 months , 23 lbs, 32 in, right now and we are looking for a comfortable backpack carrier to take him on a few hiking trips this summer, short ones, we are not really hikers, but strollers in the woods.
looking for advice on comfort, safety features, where to go for a good deal,
what have you used, what works well
thanks for the advice


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

Love the Kelty.
We went overboard and bought the most expensive one, though. But, the bug/wind/sunscreen comes in handy.

It's comfortable to wear and easy to adjust.

You could do an extensive multi-day hike in it, BUT it's also easy just for a quick outing in the woods.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

We went the cheap route and got an Infantino backpack carrier from Wal-Mart for about $35. We don't hike that often, but I did use it at the zoo a few times, on walks, etc. A few months ago we took it to India and I hiked a very steep 10K mountain path with Abi on my back and was comfortable the whole time.

It's a very basic pack, nothing fancy. One thing I liked about it though, was that it broke in half for storage or easy packing, and has an adjustable seat with secure padded straps for the baby. I had to re-sew the belt portion to fit my thin waist. I'm very petite and the belt was never tight enough to rest most of the weight on my hips like it should have. After that adjustment it worked just fine. It should fit average people with no problems.

Darshani


----------



## Hera (Feb 4, 2002)

I love my Kelty Elite. It is adjustable to fit 5'6'' me and 6'2'' dh. My diaper bag zips on for long trips. I use it hiking, in the store, working at the co-op....anywhere I need dd to be on me so I can do my thing and still talk to her. It will hold up to 40 pounds of kid, the fancier ones hold up to 60 lbs. Whatever you get, get something that can be adjusted to fit you well or you will never use it because your back will hurt like crazy, not to mention the chiropractic and massage bills.......


----------



## scribblerkate (Jan 19, 2002)

Our pack is from REI's kids only line, it's the "piggyback" version. We really like it, although I must say it's DH who uses the pack, and I'm the one who carries the pack of water and supplies.

We got it on sale, and chose it over the Kelty packs because it seemed more sensible. It probably falls between the Kelty packs and the Walmart pack mentioned above.


----------



## Parthenia (Dec 12, 2001)

We have the Kelty Elite (or Trek) with the sun/rain hood. We use it hiking and around town. We got it when dd was 6 mos old. She's almost 3 now, about 33lbs, and very tall (38"? or taller). I've been able to lug her up very steep hills with relative ease. She still loves to ride in the backpack. It's very adjustable and comfortable. I'm 5' 10", dh is 6' 2". Some of our shorter friends have used it, too, and found it comfortable. We tried a few different ones, and the Kelty was the most comfortable and easily adjustable for tall folks.
I'm going to be very sad when she's too big for it.
It was a gift, so I don't know how much it cost.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Dec 9, 2001)

I have the Kelty Explorer (we're pretty serious hikers) and I love it. We got our Kelty on eBay for $170 (new in box).

A friend of our has the "Stallion" carrier by Tough Traveler. She says it rocks! It's light and has a nice sun/rain hood. Check that out if you get a chance.

But, the important thing is to try them on! The Kelty is almost too big for my torso and in reality I probably should be in a smaller pack. Make sure it's comfortable for you or else that 23lbs will feel like 50.


----------



## christina (Apr 3, 2002)

kelty elite works for us!
we got it online cheaper than in stores.
one thing though, it puts a certain amount of strain on your back regardless of how tall or strong you are.


----------



## KFH (Nov 30, 2001)

We have the REI model, as well. Love it. We've had it since our dd was 4.5 mos. and used it to portage her in the Boundary Waters on our annual canoe trip then, and will do so again this summer (we skipped that trip last year, as she was "a car without a driver", and couldn't envision her around all that water --ack!) She's 2, and 27 lbs. now and we use it at least once a week. It has all kinds of straps to adjust it to about anyone's body. I think I remember it being suitable for up to a 45 lb. kid. We have the $100 model, without the extra storage pouch, though it still has a pocket that fits a decent amount of stuff, diapers, drinks and the like.


----------



## mamaMAMAma (Nov 20, 2001)

We also love our Kelty Elite. The sun hood works great. The only thing is you really need to take the time to adjust it to fit your body. It was a bit complicated, but once its set up, it really takes the weight off your shoulders and upper back.


----------



## StillForest (Nov 27, 2001)

Hi All-

My DD is still about six months away from being a toddler---but she's already getting pretty big (somewhere around 20-22 lbs or more--we don't own a scale







). DH and I absolutely love carrying her in a sling. But it's getting kind of painful. We're learning the hip carry but wondering whether something else might be more comfortable.

What slings or carriers do you use with your toddler? I've heard good things about the hip hammock...Anyone here tried it? Would apppreciate any recommendations you could give.

Thanks!


----------



## LiminalOne (Mar 1, 2002)

We have a tough traveller (can't remember which one, maybe the montana) and I like it so far. It definitely transfers the weight to my legs; on a 2 hour walk in town i can feel it









I've heard it's more comfortable than kelty from friends but have never tried one.


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I recently bought a hip hammock. I really like it. I was using the Kangaroo Korner Adjustable Fleece Pouch... which i cannot say enough good things about! But we needed a carrier both dh and I can use.

The KK fleece pouch is so cuddely, compact, and easily put on and off!!! I never had any problems w/ strain or feeling uncomfortable wearing it. www.kangarookorner.com

I also think the Hip hammock is awesome! It's nice because the size is very adjustable for babies and parents! I got mine from Mamamoon (in the Mothers Nature Market)


----------



## levar (Jan 28, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Snickerdoodle_
*But, the important thing is to try them on!*
DITTO!







Some are better or worse for different size people, and some are better or worse for different purposes. Trying them on for you and your needs is best. I know there are other stores like this, but REI has actuall fake hills and rocks to walk around on AND bean bag weighted teddie bears to put in them too. RELLY makes a difference when you see if a 30 lb'er in a pack when you're 5' tall is really even a possibility, etc.









We have the Kelty and like it because the straps adjust to fit my 5'2" frame and hubby's 6'1" frame. We use it for actual hiking mostly though since the sling is better for parties and such and the stroller really is easier in malls. We love the back pack for the park and airport tho! Free hands for dog leash or luggage is a real plus!

~Sandie


----------



## Shakti (Nov 20, 2001)

We loooooove our Tough Traveler Kid Carrier! I added some pipe insulation to the bars in the back and that made it even more comfortable. The bars used to hit me in the back when I was vacuuming.


----------



## MamaMae (Nov 26, 2001)

I must throw in my voice of dissent









I DO NOT like our Kelty carrier (we have the town version, which I think is the cheapest?)! DH really likes it, but I think it is soo uncomfortable to wear, and I am convinced that it was designed for a man's body. It's just too "big" and the straps seem to be in all the wrong places. And I don't think there even are enough straps for support, all the weight seems to be on the shoulders. Uggh...

But...maybe that's just the model we have? Everyone seems to love the elite and the explorer? Maybe that's more what we need for the amount of time that we wear it (a lot of day hikes this time of year).

I want to hear more! We're getting ready to do lots of day hikes this time of year, and after a full day of wearing the carrier yesterday (and the backache it caused last night!), I'm ready to throw down some cash for a good one!!


----------



## MamaMae (Nov 26, 2001)

I find that using two-three different carriers works well for us. He can be in different positions in each of them, and it kind of spreads the weight (or the pain, as the case may be







) around a bit.

We used our New Native exclusively until DS was 12 months, then bought a Maya Wrap, which is a *bit* more comfortable now that he's larger. We use a combination of both of those now, as well as our Kelty backpack.

Good luck to you..very cool that you're thinking about it ahead of time! Good thinkin!


----------



## snailmama (Apr 13, 2002)

we have been using the hip hammock since december.
It is GREAT!
He weighs 25 pounds and there is still lots of room.
I am sure it'll fit up to 35 pounds.


----------



## Sahara (Nov 28, 2001)

Whats the Mothers Nature Market?


----------



## StillForest (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks so much for the feedback. We're looking into the carriers/slings you recommended.

Sahara: I did a web search and the Mother's Nature Market is at mothersnature.com.

Happy Sling'in!

StillForest


----------



## mamabean (May 1, 2002)

I swear by the maya wrap...if that's the sling you have try it on your back. My ds is a peanut but my 30 pound niece does well on my back(and it's not so bad for me!)


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I just want to say, I also tried out the Hip Hugger hip carrier and quickly sent it back!! It cost $75! and really is just a glorified sling... but I'd prefer most slings over it any day! It has this little metal bar for adjusting the strap that dug deep into my shoulder... and it really didn't seem very secure for a wiggly toddler... but, I really do like the
Hip Hammock!


----------



## Sahara (Nov 28, 2001)

mamabean,
How do you get them on your back in the sling? Does that take some of the weight off of the one shoulder? I'm thinking of tying my own carrier, a friend gave me a nice blanket from Guatemala for that, I've never had the guts to try tying my own.
Going to check out mothersnature.com


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

okay gals.. since my last post on this hip carrier topic I have tried out the Hip Baby by Walking Rock Farms. It is the best! More comfy than the Hip Hammock. I do like the Hip Hammock, but like the Hip Baby waayy better. Here's the link:
www.walkingrockfarm.com


----------



## MaWhit (Jan 5, 2002)

I'm another Maya Wrap fan!


----------



## StillForest (Nov 27, 2001)

Goodness this is tough! I'm going to go to our local AP play goup and see if anyone has some of these that I can try out.

Bebe Luna and Snailmama (and other hip carrier owners)-

Do you think that the hip belt on the hip hammock and the hip baby help distribute the weight better? Do they work well with tall/long babies as well as heavy ones?

Maya Wrap fans-

Do you think that these distribute weight for big/heavy/tall babies and toddlers better than
other ring slings like the OTSH and Sling-Ezee etc???

Thanks everyone. This is great! Looking forward to more sling'in.


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I think the waist belt helps distribute weight...
I have a long, 26 lb 15 mo- I love using a hip carrier w/ him...
I love slings also, but he can wiggle out of them pretty well, and doesn't seem to do this in the hip carrier. Actually he rests his head on my shoulder- it's so sweet!
I find that w/ slings and the pouch style slings (maya and kangaroo korner) that w/ an older/heavier child they pull on my shoulder in an uncomfortable way... I don't get that w/ the hip carriers.


----------



## MaWhit (Jan 5, 2002)

I think that the Maya Wraps distribute weight well, but I've never tried other slings so I can't say how it compares. I like the versatility of the Maya Wrap for big babies/toddlers. Depending on your child's copperation, you can carry him/her on your hip OR on your back. And if my toddler daughter falls asleep on my hip, I can pull the fabric up to secure her head and we're both comfortable.


----------

